# Tyme cub lathe



## ibcallus (9 Oct 2008)

Hi gang,
new lad on the block, also new to wood turning, bought a Tyme Cub lathe and would now like to buy a face plate for it, doe's anybody know where i can get one or any spares, thanks in advance,

Brian.


----------



## big soft moose (9 Oct 2008)

i would imagine that tool post in didcot (though he does deliver nationally) could find you something - they arent a tyme supplier but face plates are fairly simple and any with the same thread as your headstock will fit (this is also true of chucks etc)

likewise turners retreat, axminster etc - but tool post are ultra freindly and helpful


----------



## CHJ (9 Oct 2008)

Welcome to the forum *Brian*, I take it yours is fitted with a 3/4" X 16 TPI threaded headstock spindle, (was an optional extra, see this link) if so a search for spares relating to Carbatec, Coronet, and Record lathes may come up with a suitable item.


----------



## Woodmagnet (10 Oct 2008)

Welcome Brian, if it's 3/4x16tpi you can get them 
from machine mart. :wink:


----------



## cornucopia (10 Oct 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## PowerTool (10 Oct 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum - the more the merrier,but we will be wanting pictures as soon as the spam trap wears off.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## NickWelford (10 Oct 2008)

Welcome - oh, and location in your profile helps too!


----------



## ibcallus (10 Oct 2008)

Hi gang 
thank you all for your welcome's and your advice on where i can locate spares for my lathe, will send some pics when i know how to send them, will sort the profile out asap, and again thanks alot,

Brian.


----------

